# Getting Somewhere.



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow....you sure sound like u got it all together girl!...Nice Job!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I remember you! I made your siggie... remember this?


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks! Oh and yes! The signature! Right when I got it, I lost the file I saved it to!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey! 

I'm Caryn...I am a junior handler. What do you compete in...4-H, AKC, UKC, USDAA, NADAC? 

It's hard to explain how to train weaves on a forum. I taught the wrong way...but Maddie hops in and out and is pretty fast.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Rachel,
Congratulations on getting into agility with Rusty and
training him and Lady
welcome back


----------

